# الصلاة على ارواح الموتى.



## thebreak-up (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ما الهدف من الصلاة على أرواح الموتى ؟ هل يمكن لصلواتنا ان تغير من قرار الله بشأن أبديتهم ؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 سبتمبر 2013)

تعليق صغير 
ابدية الانسان قرار الانسان لا قرار الله


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Well don the main target of the  passes a way prayer is the forgiveness sins of the unwilling sins ,the thought sins, that the passes a way didn't confess about it


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*والصلاة من أجل الراقدين:*


*الجميع هم في نعمة وتحت رحمة الله، سواء وهم أحياء أو بعد موتهم: «ليس الله إله أموات بل إله أحياء» (مت 22: 32).*​*وفي الحياة الكنسية هناك الوعي والإحساس بأن الذين  ماتوا، إنما يستمرون في الحياة بعد مـوت أجسادهم، ولكن في هيئة أخرى غير  الهيئة التي عاشوا بها على الأرض، وأنهم لم يتجرَّدوا من قُرْبهم الروحي من  العائشين على الأرض.*​*لذلك، فإنَّ رباط الصلاة معهم من جانب الكنيسة  السائحة على الأرض لا تكفُّ أبداً: «لا موت، ولا حياة... تقدر أن تفصلنا عن  محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا» (رو 8: 39،38).*​*وكما أن المؤمنين الأحياء يحتاجون إلى معونة الصلاة  من بعضهم البعض، فهؤلاء الذين انتقلوا يظلون محتاجين إلى معونة الصلاة من  إخوتهم على الأرض: الصلاة والتوسُّل إلى الله من أجل مغفرة خطاياهم. وحتى  وإن قيل إن باب التوبة قد أُغلِقَ في وجههم بعد الموت، لكن الصلاة تلتمس  رحمة الله التي لا يمكن أن تُغلَق في وجههم، ما دام زمان القيامة العامة  والدينونة لم يحلَّ بعد.*​*وعن هذه الصلاة يُعلِّم القديس يوحنا الرسول ضمناً في رسالته:*​*+ «وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده (عند ابن الله)، أنه إن  طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا. وإن كنَّا نعلم أنه مهما طلبنا يسمع لنا،  نعلم أنَّ لنا الطلبات التي طلبناها منه. إن رأى أحدٌ أخاه يُخطئ خطية  ليست للموت، يطلب، فيُعطيه حياةً للذين يُخطئون ليس للموت. توجد خطية  للموت، ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يُطلَب. كل إثم هو خطية، وتوجد خطية ليست  للموت» (1يو 5: 14-17).*​*أما نموذج الصلاة على الراقدين فنجدها في صلاة القديس  بولس الرسول من أجل تلميذه أُنيسيفورُس الذي أراح القديس بولس (غالباً وهو  في السجن)، ولم يخجل بسلسلته (تلك التي كان مقيَّداً بها القديس بولس في  الزنزانة)، حينما قال عنه: «ليُعْطِهِ الربُّ أن يجد رحمةً من الرب في ذلك  اليوم (يوم الدينونة)» (2تي 1: 18).*​*وبناءً على هذه التعاليم التي من الرسل، وبصيغة صلاة  القديس بولس، تُصلِّي الكنيسة من أجل كل أبنائها الذين ماتوا وهم في حال  الإيمان بالمسيح. إنها تصلِّي من أجلهم كما تصلِّي من أجـل الأحياء، مقتفية  أثـر كلمات الرسول بولس:*​*+ «... إن عشنا فللرب نعيش، وإن مُتنا فللرب نموت. فإن عشنا وإن مُتنا فللرب نحن. لأنه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش، لكي يسود على الأحياء والأموات» (رو 14: 9،8).*​*أما الذين ماتوا وهم خارج شركة الكنيسة، أو بخطايا  رفضوا أن يتوبوا عنها، بالرغم من دعوة الكنيسة لهم للتوبة؛ فهؤلاء لا فائدة  تُجْنَى لهم من هذه الصلوات، لأنها لن تفيدهم شيئاً، إذ أن الله يتعامل مع  الإنسان من خلال حرية اختياره، حتى ولو كان ضعيفاً ولم يستطع؛ لأن رحمة  الله تسنده وتُكْمِل ضعفه ليخلُص: «اِسندني، فأخلُص» (مز 119: 117).*​*أما مغفرة الخطايا للذين أخطأوا خطية ليست للموت، فهي  تُمنح لهم سواء في هذه الحياة الحاضرة أو في الحياة الآتية، وذلك  استنتاجاً من كلمات الرب نفسه: «... فلن يُغفَر له، لا في هذا العالم ولا  في الآتي» (مت 12: 32)، وكذلك من كلمات الصلاة على الراقدين:*​*- ”وإن كان قد لحقهم توانٍ أو تفريطٌ كبشر وقد لَبِسوا  جسداً وسكنوا في هذا العالم، فأنت كصالح ومحب البشر، اللهم تفضَّل عبيدك  المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين الذين في المسكونة كلها، من مشارق الشمس إلى  مغاربها، ومن الشمال إلى اليمين، كل واحد باسمه وكل واحدة باسمها، يا رب  نيِّحهم واغفر لهم. فإنه ليس أحدٌ طاهراً من دنسٍ ولو كانت حياته يوماً  واحداً على الأرض. أما هم يا رب الذين أخذتَ نفوسهم، فنيِّحهم، وليستحقوا  ملكوت السموات“.*​*(أوشية الراقدين)*​*وكذلك من كلمات الرب نفسه في رؤيا يوحنا الرائي: «ولي  مفاتيح الهاوية (الجحيم) والموت» (رؤ 1: 18). فالمسيح له السلطان أن يفتح  أبواب الجحيم، بصلوات الكنيسة وبقوة الذبيحة غير الدموية التي تُقدَّم عن  الأموات.*​*وتحفل كل ليتورجيات الكنائس المسيحية القديمة، سواء  في الشرق أو في الغرب، بصلوات (”أوشية“ في الطقس القبطي، أو ”إفشين“ في  الطقس البيزنطي) عن الراقدين؛ تشهد لتذكُّر الكنيسة للراقدين بالصلاة من  أجل حلول رحمة الله عليهم؛ وكذلك شهادات آباء الكنيسة ومعلِّميها التي  تتكلَّم عن نفس هذا الموضوع.*​*وفي صلوات الكنيسة عن الراقدين، تتشفَّع الكنيسة من  أجلهم كما تتشفَّع عن الأحياء، ليس باسمها، بل باسم الرب يسوع المسيح (يو  14: 14،13)، وبقوة ذبيحته على الصليب، التي رُفِعَت أمام الآب من أجل خلاص  الجميع.*​*هذه الصلوات الحارة تساعد على نمو بذار الحياة  الجديدة التي سبق أن نالها في المعمودية أحبَّاؤنا الراقدون، أثناء حياتهم  على الأرض، ثم أخذوها معهم عند انتقالهم إلى الحياة الأخرى؛ حتى وإن كانت  لم تُزهِر هنا على الأرض بما فيه الكفاية، فإنها تُزهر وتنمو بتأثير صلوات  الكنيسة وبموجب رحمة الله.*​*أما البذار التي تعطَّنت هنا على الأرض بسبب انصراف  أصحابها عن سقيها وتعهُّدها، فتكون قد فقدت عنصر الحياة والإثمار. هذه  البذار لا شيء يمكن أن يُحييها هناك.*​*وكذلك، وبنفس الطريقة، فإن الصلوات على الراقدين  الذين ماتوا في الشر والإثم بدون توبة أو حتى بلا رغبة في التوبة، فإن  الصلوات تكون بلا قوة لهم؛ إذ يكونون قد أطفأوا في نفوسهم روح المسيح (1تس  5: 19).*​*ومثل هؤلاء الناس يكونون قد رفضوا أن يصنعوا لأنفسهم  أصدقاء «في المظال الأبدية» (لو 16: 9)، أصدقاء ولو بأموال هذا العالم التي  يُسمِّيها المسيح ”مال الظلم“ أي ”الصَّدَقة“.*​*ولكن بالطبع، فإن لا أحد هنا يعرف ماذا سيكون نصيب كل  واحد بعد الموت. لذلك فلابد أن يُصلَّى على الجميع(1) بعد رقادهم، بدافع  الرحمة لهم، تاركين لله وحده أمر الحُكْم عليهم.*​*فصلوات الكنيسة من أجل أبنائها هي صلوات محبة ورحمة لا يمكن أن تكون بلا منفعة.*​*فإن كان أحبَّاؤنا الراقدون سيفوزون بملكوت السموات، فسوف يردُّون على صلواتنا بصلواتهم المُستجابة أمام العرش الإلهي من أجلنا.*​*وإن كانت صلوات الكنيسة لن تفيدهم بسبب أنهم أخطأوا  خطية للموت، ففي هذه الحالة، نكون نحن قد أوفينا واجب المحبة والرحمة  عليهم، وحينئذ تكون لنا الطوبَى من الله حسب القول الإلهي: «طوبى للرحماء  لأنهم يُرحمون» (مت 5:7)، أما الصلوات التي نرفعها أمام الله فستكون  لعزائنا وعزاء أحبَّاء وأقارب المنتقل.*​*أما إذا تقسَّت قلوبنا، فرفضنا الصلاة طلباً للرحمة  من أجل الراقدين، فسيجوز فينا قول يعقوب الرسول: «لأن الحُكْم هو بلا رحمة  لمَن لم يعمل رحمةً، والرحمة تفتخر على الحُكْم» (يع 2: 13).*​*ويقول في هذا الصدد القديس أُغسطينوس:*​*[مهما قُدِّم من ذبائح للمسيح، أو وزِّع من الصدقات لأجل  جميع الموتى المُعمَّدين؛ فهذه الذبائح إنْ قُدِّمت لأجل الموتى الصالحين،  فتُعتَبَر أفعالاً شكرية لله تعالى على سعادتهم؛ وإن قُدِّمت من أجل قليلي  الصلاح، فتُعدُّ أفعالاً استغفارية؛ وإن قُدِّمت من أجل الموتى الأشرار،  فهي وإن كانت لا تسعفهم بشيء، إلاَّ أنها تؤتي الأحياء عزاءً](2).*​*كما يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم إنَّ التذكارات للأموات توفِّر لهم ”ربحاً عظيماً، ومنافعَ جمَّة“(3).*​*وكذلك القديس إبيفانيوس الذي يعتبر أنَّ ”الصلاة نافعة لهم“(4).*​*ويقول أيضاً القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي: ”نؤمن بأنه سوف  تكون للنفوس الذين تُرفع التوسُّلات من أجلهم، منفعة عظيمة، أثناء تقديم  الذبيحة المقدسة المخوفة جداً“(5).*​*أما القديس ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي فهو يُقرِّر أن الصلوات عن الراقدين: ”تمحو الأدناس التي لطَّخت الطبيعة البشرية الفاسدة“(6).*​*ليُعطِنا الرب رحمة في حياتنا، ورحمة من لَدُنه بعد مماتنا. آمـين. +*​
​*     (1) تستثني الكنيسة من الصلاة على الراقدين حالتين اثنتين فقط: الارتداد  عن الإيمان؛ أو الانتحار عن يأس من رحمة الله، بشرط أن لا يكون الانتحار  بسبب أذى أو ضعف أو مرض نفسي أو عقلي، وذلك بناء على مشورة طبيب متخصِّص. 
   (2) عن كتاب: ”القول اليقين في الصلاة على الراقدين“، لسمعان سليدس، صفحة 131. 
*​*    (3) John Chrysostom, On Philippians, Homily 3. Migne PG 62,253. 
    (4) Epiphanius, On Panarias 75,8. Migne PG 42,513. 
    (5) Cyril of Jerusalem, Catechesis 23,9. Migne PG 62,203. 
    (6) Dionysius the Areopagite, On the Church Hierarchy 7:6-7. Migne PG 3,561.       *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*يقول الأنبا مكاريوس الأسقف العام*

وفي ليتورجيات الكنيسة الآن  				خصص أكثر من مكان فيها للصلاة على الراقدين، سواء في  				الأوشية  				المستقلة لهم في رفع البخور أو مناسبات أخرى مثل اللقانات  				والجنازات، وكذلك في الترحيم الذي يُصلى بعد مجمع القديسين في  				القداس، وتدور هذه الصلوات حول عقيدة قيامة الأموات من جهة (2مكا  				12: 43، 44) وفائدة هذه الصلوات لمن رقدوا في الرب ولهم بعض  				الهفوات أو الخطايا التي ليست للموت (2مكا 12: 45).


وفي  				القداس الغريغوري نصلي من  				بين الأواشي، واحدة تشير إلى المكابيين والفترة التي اضطهدوا فيها  				باعتبارهم رمزًا ومثلًا لجميع الذين يتعرضون للضيق والنفي، تقول  				الأوشية: (أذكر يا رب الساكنين في الجبال والمغاير واخوتنا الذين  				في السبي) (1).

 
وقد ورد في صلاة الحجاب،  				والتي كانت تصلى في قدس الأقداس بعد رفع البخور في يوم الكفارة في  				القرن الأول الميلادي: (نسألك "يا الله"... ألا يأتي علينا أي سبي،  				سواء في هذا اليوم أو خلال هذه السنة، وحتى إذا أُسرنا في هذا  				اليوم أو في هذه السنة، فيا ليته أن يكون إلى مكان تطبّق فيه  				الشريعة...) (2). حيث كانت طلبة اليهود عند كل ضيقة هي  				من أجل الحرية الدينية والشريعة، فعند حملة أنطيوخس الخامس أمر  				يهوذا المكابي الشعب بالابتهال إلى الله نهارًا وليلًا، أن ينصرهم  				في ذلك اليوم أيضًا كما كان يفعل من قبل، فإنهم قد أوشكوا أن  				يُحرموا الشريعة والطقس والهيكل المقدس... "وحضّ أصحابه على أن  				يقاتلوا ببسالة حتى الموت في سبيل الشريعة والهيكل والمدينة والوطن  				والمؤسسات" (2مكا 13: 10، 14).



وقد قام يهوذا  				المكابي بتقديم صلاة وذبائح عن القتلي من الرجال المكابيين الذين  				سقطوا في المعارك والذين وجد تحت ملابسهم أنواطا من أصنام يمنيا,  				وذلك بإرسال النقود لرفع ذبيحة في الهيكل عن خطاياهم, وكان الهدف  				من ذلك: الصلاة لأجل قيامة الأموات (2مكا 12: 39- 45). لاعتقاده  				بقيامة الموتى, فبالرغم من أن القيامة للجميع حتى الأشرار, إلا أن  				قيامتهم قيامة فقط, ولم يقل قيامة حياة! حيث يرد "وإن عد أن  				الذين رقدوا بالتقوى قد ادخر لهم ثواب جميل, كان في هذا فكر مقدس  				تقوي (2مكا12:45). كما يقدم السفر مبدأ قيامة الأموات كحافز للموت  				ببطولة من أجل المبادئ والقيم الروحية, ويعدّ الوصف الوارد لموت أليعازر بلا تردد (6:18-31) والأم وأولادها السبعة (إصحاح 7) وعزاريا "رازيس" (14:37-46): دليلًا على ذلك.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*تشير الكنيسة الارثوذكسية في صلواتها الى الموت كـ "رقاد"، لأنها تؤمن  "بالوجود الشخصيّ بعد الموت"، وهي ترجو لجميع الراقدين النهوض (القيامة من  بين الاموات) عندما يبزغ النهار"الذي لا يعروه مساء"، وفي ما تَذْكُرهم في  كل ذبيحة إلهية تتضرع الى الله الآب أن يرحمهم: "حيث يُفتقد نورُ وجهه".*
*
*
*الكنيسة تصلي من اجل الموتى:  				نحن هنا امام اعتراضين:

* *الاول: اذا كان الموتى قد ساروا بلا عيب امام اللـه والناس فهم اذن  				"قديسون" ولا يحتاجون الى صلاتنا طالما انهم ارتقوا الى  				درجة القداسة. 
*
*
*
*الثاني: هو الا يكونوا قديسين، لان من طبع الانسان الضعف والسقوط  				في الخطيئة، وهنا ايضا لا تنفع الصلاة من اجلهم لان كل انسان  				يحاسَب حسب اعماله. فما جدوى صلاتنا من اجل الموتى، ان كانت لا  				تفيد لا القديسين ولا  				الخاطئين؟  
*

*الجواب: قلنا ان الصلاة هي فردية وجماعية. والصلاة الجماعية تعني  				اننا نصلي مع الجماعة ومن اجلها  					"وَفي وَسَط الجماعة اُسَبحُكَ"  				(مزمور 22: 23). في هذه الحال أوليس اعضاء الجماعة هم اخوتنا في  				الايمان؟ وهل تشمل كلمة اخوة "الاحياء" فقط، ام "الاموات" ايضا  				الذين كانوا (احياء) بيننا، والان قد رحلوا؟ أمن الممكن ان نعتبرهم  				وكانّهم ليسوا بعد في الوجود؟ بالطبع لا. ولكن من يضمن انهم ذهبوا  				الى السماء، لانه "لا يوجد من بار ولا احد!" (رومية 3: 10)  				فاين الحل اذن؟ هل نصلي لاجل الاحياء فقط، ام لاجل الاحياء والموتى  				معا، ولماذا؟*
*
*
* 					شركة القديسين:  				ان شركة القديسين مصطلح يأتي ضمن فقرات قانون الايمان الذي يعود  				اصله الى مجمع نيقية 325م. فما معناه يا ترى؟ شركة القديسين تعني  				ان الكنيسة كلها جمعاء تصلي مع بعضها، كنيسة الامس، وكنيسة اليوم،  				وكنيسة المستقبل. بكلمات اخرى فكنيسة الامس هي كنيسة الرسل وكنيسة  				ابائنا واجدادنا الذين سفكت دماؤهم لاجل ارواء ارضنا الطاهرة،  				بايمان متجذر لا يمحى في قلوبنا ونفوسنا. وكنيسة اليوم هي نحن، اذ  				نتحد بالصلاة مع اسلافنا القديسين نصلي معهم، لانهم قد سبقونا الى  				ارض الميعاد السماوية، كي يطلبوا لنا ومن اجلنا القوة والمعونة من  				اللـه ضابط الكل وديان الكل. وتبقى كنيسة الغد، كنيسة المستقبل،  				كنيسة خلفائنا الذين نشاركهم ايضا في صلاتنا متحدين مع ابائنا في  				الايمان، طالبين لاولادنا ان يتربوا وينموا في الايمان المستقيم  				بعيدين عن اي انحراف وهرطقة في الايمان.*
*
*
*من هذا نفهم بان الصلاة لاجل الموتى ما هي بشيء غريب عن ايماننا،  				بل هي نابعة اولا من الكتاب المقدس، بعهديه القديم والجديد، ونعلم  				بان الصلاة وحدها قادرة على مساعدة المؤمن وقت المحن، فلا عجب ان  				نصلي لاخوتنا المتوفين من المسيحيين وخاصة في لحظة الموت، لحظة  				الوداع، ولحظة الانتقال الى الاخدار السماوية.*


*
*
 *السؤال المطروح هو: على ماذا تسنتد الكنيسة عندما تصلّي للذين رقدوا بالإيمان والرجاء؟*
*
*
*ثمة مبدأً وأوّلي ننطلق منه لنجيب عن هذا السؤال، وهو أن فاعلية أية  صلاة غير قابلة للتفسير العقلي. فإذا كانت الصلاة واجبة من أجل "بعضنا  البعض"، كما يقول يعقوب الرسول (5: 16)، وهي حياة الكنيسة في كل عصر، لأنها  تُرفع من أجل "كل شيء" – مرض، شدة، ضيق، سجن، كرازة رسولية...- (راجع 2  تسالونيكي 1: 11 –12: أفسس 6: 18 – 19...)، فهي واجبة، تاليا، من أجل الذين  سبقونا. ذلك أن وحدة الشركة في جسد المسيح لا يَفْصم الموت عُراها (يوحنا  10: 28 – 30؛ رومية 8: 38 – 39)، وإلا يكون الموت المغلوب على الصليب  غَلَبَ قوة الله وأعني قيامته التي نالها المؤمنون سريا في المعمودية.  فنحن، اذاً، نصلّي للآخر الذي نحبّه ونحن وإيّاه أعضاء في جسد المسيح  الواحد، وهذا يتجلّى بشكل رائع في الحياة الليتورجية في ما أَسْمَتْهُ  الكنيسة الارثوذكسية بـ"شركة القديسين"، حيث الكنيسة جمعاء تصلّي – وليس  فقط الأحياء – وهذه الشركة هي "سلسلة"، كما يصفها القديس سمعان اللاهوتي  الحديث، من الصلاة والمحبة المتبادلة. الأب ألكسندر شميمَن في كتابه "الصوم  الكبير" يركّز على السبب الذي تدعو الكنيسة فيه أعضاءها الى الصلاة من أجل  الراقدين بقوله:"هي تعبير جوهريّ عن الكنيسة كمحبة"، ويتابع قوله: "اننا  نطلب من الله أن يذكر الذين نذكرهم، ونحن نذكرهم لأننا نحبّهم. وإذ نصلّي  من أجلهم فنحن نلقاهم في المسيح الذي هو محبة، والذي بما أنه محبة يغلب  الموت الذي هو ذروة الانفصال واللا محبة. في المسيح لا فرق بين الأحياء  والأموات لأن الجميع هم أحياء فيه. انه الحياة وهذه الحياة هي نور الناس.  واذ نحب المسيح نحب جميع الذين فيه، وإذ نحب الذين فيه فنحن نحب المسيح".*
*
*
*بيد أن كلمة الله التي هي متَّكلُنا ترشدنا الى الحقيقة الكاملة، فنرى  الرسول بولس نفسه يصلّي من أجل أحد الإخوة الذين رقدوا بالرب، اذ يقول: "  ليعُطِ الرب رحمة ً لبيت أُنيسيفورس لأنه مراراً كثيرة أراحني ولم يخجل  بسلسلتي، بل لما كان في رومية طلبني بأوفر اجتهاد فوجدني. ليعطِه الرب أن يجد رحمة في ذلك اليوم"  (2 تيموثاوس1: 16- 18). اسم "أنيسيفورس" يَرِدُ في الرسالة ذاتها مرة  ثانية وهو مضاف الى "بيته"(4: 19). على الغالب هو راقد بالرب، ويطلب الرسول  له الرحمة َ" في ذلك اليوم" اي في يوم الدينونة. فنحن، اذاً، أمام مسلَّمة  رسولية لأجل الصلاة للراقدين.*
*
*
* في احدى عظاته يقول فيلاريت متروبوليت  موسكو(القرن التاسع عشر) بأن الصلاة من أجل الراقدين جارية في الكنيسة منذ  القدم "منذ أن مورسَتِ العبادة علناً... وهي مفروضة فيها كجزء كان دائما  متمِّما لها. وكلّ الخدم القديمة للقداس الإلهي تشهد بذلك، ابتداء من قدّاس  يعقوب أخي الرب..."، ويؤكد، في ختم قوله، أن الصلاة من اجل الراقدين "  كانت من التقاليد الرسولية".*
*
*
*تصلّي الكنيسة الارثوذكسية من أجل المؤمنين الراقدين وتعتبر أن الصلاة  تساعدهم (يوحنا الذهبي الفم، غريغوريوس اللاهوتي، كيرلّس الأورشليمي...)،  الآباء القدّيسون صوّروا  الحياة بعد الموت وكأنها فترة يخلع فيها تدريجيا جميع الذين أدركوا أن كل  شيء قد أُكمل لأجلهم كلَّ خِرَقِهم البالية في طريقهم الى ملء استعلان  القيامة.*
*
*
*يقول كوستي بندلي في كتابه "الله والشر والمصير": "إن الموت يقيم جدارا  رهيبا من الصمت بين المحبّين، ولكن حاجز الموت، مهما علا، لا يصل الى الله  الآب، وهو وحده يُسقط المسفات والحواجز و"يُعِين ضعفَنا" ومحدوديتنا و"يشفع  فينا بأنّات لا يُنطَق بها". ما لا شك فيه أن صلاتنا من أجل أحبائنا  الراقدين ليست هي تدخُّلا بقرار الله وقضائه الأخير، فنحن نؤمن بأن حكمته  الأزلية ليس للإنسان مهما علَتْ قداستُهُ أن يخترقها"، وإنما أن خضع لها.  غير أن المسيحية لكونها ديانةَ المحبة، ونحن جميعا أعضاء في جسد المسيح  الحيّ الذي لا يستطيع الموت ولا اي شيء آخر أن يُبطل عضويتنا فيه، فالصلاة  التي هي لغة الحبّ – اولاً وآخراً – هي التعبير الامثل على أن "المحبة أقوى  من الموت"، واننا فيها نتمم الغلبة الأخيرة، لأن الموت المهزوم بات  وراءنا، وليس أمامنا سوى الكنيسة الحيّة الأخيرة التي نحن فيها منذ الآن.*
*
*


----------



## aymonded (23 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعاً وباختصار وتركيز شديد، الصلاة من أجل إخوتنا الذين تنيحوا، هي صلاة من أجل راحتهم في الرب، وراحة القديسين والأحباء المنتقلين عادةً بتبقى في حاجتين، هو طلب مجيء الرب للراحة الأبدية للبس الجسد لأنهم ينتظرون معنا فداء الجسد، لأنهم أرواح مكملة في المجد ينتظرون المجد النهائي مع المسيح، وثانياً راحتهم في أن ينتهي الشر من العالم وأن المؤمنين إخوتهم يكتملون ويحيوا باستقامة ليكون لنا معاً شركة مقدسة في النور في سرّ الصلاة بمجد حضور ربنا يسوع مع كافة قديسيه، أما موضوع تغيير مصير أحد بعد الموت هذا كلام غير دقيق أو حتى صحيح إطلاقاً، لأن الله فاحص الكلى والقلوب ولا يُمكن أن يُخطئ في حق إنسان قط، لأنه لن يدخل أحد الجحيم وهو يعلم أن قلبه كان معه ويطلب اسمه القدوس، فهو لا يحتاج لوسيط بشري لكي يصحح وضع أحد قط بعد الموت، لأن هذا فقط عند الإنسان، لأن القاضي البشري ممكن أن يُخطئ في حكم أو يحكم على واحد ثم هذا الشخص يتوب وربما يعطيه بعد هذا إفراج بحسن سير وسلوك، لكن الله مستحيل على وجه الإطلاق أن يُحاكم أحد وهو عالم أن قلبه معه لكنه ضعف أو حدث شيء ما لأن الله وازن القلوب ويعرف المستقبل وليس إنسان ليُخطئ أو قاضي بشري يحكم ثم يعود ويرجع في حكمه لأنه أدرك أن هذا الإنسان اتغير أو أصبح إنسان جديد لأنه فاحص الكلى والقلوب، لأن الله يُعطي فرصة للإنسان إلى مدى حياته حتى إلى القبر، لأن حتى اللص الذي آمن به وهو معلق معه على الصليب لم ينتظر الرب شفاعة إنسان ولا طلبته لأجله، ولم ينتظر ليرى ثمر أعماله، بل حسب إيمانه فيه براً وقال: اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس، لأن الرب لا يحتاج شهادة من أحد على أحد، لأنه هو يرى وينظر...

أما الكلام الشخصي والافتراضي للموضوع والآراء واستخراج آيات واستنتاجات، فهو يظل محصوراً في مجرد كلام وآراء ستظل شخصية لا تتفق مع روح تعليم الكتاب المقدس حتى لو قاله بعض من القديسين، لأن أحياناً الناس عندها خلط عظيم، مع دخول بعض الآراء الشخصية في تاريخ الكنيسة فأثر على الفكر كثيراً، لأن عدم فهم النصوص الكتابية في القصد الإلهي منها بلا تمييز ووعي روحي ولاهوتي بيأدي لمفاهيم مغلوطة تماماً بعيدة عن الحق...

وعموماً الصلاة المتبادلة هي صلاة شركة في جسد واحد لا ينفصل، لأننا كلنا كنيسة واحدة لراعٍ واحد.. النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكر للاستاذ/ اورجانيوس المصرى
وشكرا للاستاذ/ ايمن
على التوضيح المفيد جدا


----------

